# Internap VPS 384MB @ $4/m | 512MB @ $5.75/m Texas/NY/LA [Cloud Shards]



## concerto49 (May 25, 2013)

*Cloud Shards*' aim is to provide cost-effective, premium and reliable hosting to our clients. We cater to individuals, small businesses and all the way to large enterprises that need cutting-edge solutions.

 

All VPS come with 1 IPv4 Address and 99.9% Uptime SLA.

Hosted on Internap Texas Data Center, New York Colocrossing Data Center and Los Angeles WebNX Data Center.

 

*Budget OpenVZ VPS Plans*

Our budget OpenVZ plans offer great price for the masses. If you want a low cost entry into VPS, pick these. These are the latest Intel Xeon E3 servers with Hardware RAID10 and BBU for fast speeds and reliability.

 

OpenVZ 384MB $4.00USD/month

- 1 CPU

- 384MB RAM / 384MB VSwap

- 25GB RAID10 HDD

- 550GB Traffic @ Gigabit Port  (Internap Optimized In Texas)

Dallas, Texas - ORDER NOW (with 64 IPv6 Addresses)

Buffalo, New York - ORDER NOW

Los Angeles, Califonia - ORDER NOW

 

OpenVZ 512MB $5.75USD/month

- 2 CPU

- 512MB RAM / 512MB VSwap

- 35GB RAID10 HDD

- 700GB Traffic @ Gigabit Port  (Internap Optimized In Texas)

Dallas, Texas - ORDER NOW (with 64 IPv6 Addresses)

Buffalo, New York - ORDER NOW

Los Angeles, Califonia - ORDER NOW

 

OpenVZ 1024MB $10.5USD/month

- 2 CPU

- 1024MB RAM / 1024MB VSwap

- 50GB RAID10 HDD

- 900GB Traffic @ Gigabit Port  (Internap Optimized In Texas)

Dallas, Texas - ORDER NOW (with 64 IPv6 Addresses)

Buffalo, New York - ORDER NOW

Los Angeles, Califonia - ORDER NOW

 

OpenVZ 2048MB $19.50USD/month

- 4 CPU

- 2048MB RAM / 2048MB VSwap

- 70GB RAID10 HDD

- 1400GB Traffic @ Gigabit Port  (Internap Optimized In Texas)

Dallas, Texas - ORDER NOW (with 64 IPv6 Addresses)

Buffalo, New York - ORDER NOW

Los Angeles, Califonia - ORDER NOW

 

*Storage VPS Plans*

Our storage plans are RAID60 hardware accelerated RAID60. Offers extreme reliability and storage at great prices. Great for backups/storage needs.

 

Storage 200GB $7.00USD/month - ORDER NOW

- 1 CPU @ 50%

- 192MB RAM / 96MB VSwap

- 200GB RAID60 HDD

- 800GB Traffic @ Gigabit Port

 

Storage 400GB $12.75USD/month - ORDER NOW

- 1 CPU @ 50%

- 192MB RAM / 96MB VSwap

- 400GB RAID60 HDD

- 1600GB Traffic @ Gigabit Port

 

Storage 800GB $24.25USD/month - ORDER NOW

- 1 CPU @ 50%

- 192MB RAM / 96MB VSwap

- 800GB RAID60 HDD

- 3200GB Traffic @ Gigabit Port

 

Storage 1600GB $47.25USD/month - ORDER NOW

- 1 CPU @ 50%

- 192MB RAM / 96MB VSwap

- 1600GB RAID60 HDD

- 6400GB Traffic @ Gigabit Port

 

Carriers in our network include: Above.net ? AT&T ? Cogent ? Global Crossing ? Level(3) ? NTT ? Qwest ? Savvis ? Sprint ? Tinet ? Telia ? Verizon ? XO

 

Quarterly Payment - 2.5% OFF

Semi-Annual Payment - 5% OFF

Annual Payment - 10% OFF

 

Full Management is $30.00USD/month

Extra IP is $1.50USD/month.

 

We offer 24/7 Support and SolusVM control panel.

No IRC, no Exit TOR, no public Proxy, no public VPN, anything else legal in USA is good.

IPv6 is not available at this time in New York/Los Angeles. TUN/TAP ready. Australian customers need to pay 10% GST.

Common templates on order form. SolusVM has more templates if required.

Instant setup. We accept EUR, GBP, USD and AUD. We accept PayPal and Payza.

We offer a 7 day refund policy. No questions asked.

 

Looking Glass / Test IP/ Test Download:

Buffalo, New York - Cloud Shards - Looking Glass

Dallas, Texas - CloudShards - Looking Glass

Los Angeles, Califonia - Cloud Shards - Looking Glass

 

Also check out our JIRA Hosting, Confluence Hosting, Fisheye/Crucible Hosting, premium ssd cache vps plans, budget vps plans, storage vps plans, reseller hosting plans, shared hosting plans and premium ssl certificates.

 

Get a VPS Upgrade! now.

 

Follow us on Twitter

Like us on Facebook

+1 on Google Plus

Read our Blog


----------

